# Slide Topper



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Does the slide topper ' kit ' come with the track that the fabric slides in ? My Sunnybrook had the track kinda built in , my Dutchman does not ? Can a gentleman with the help of a mean ole woman do it his self ?


----------

